# The Knights Arms



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2005)

Suzee Blue Cheese posting as Hipipol:

Anyone old enough to remember the Knights Arms back when Ken Evans had it?


----------



## jjuice (Nov 27, 2005)

Porthcawl Kinghts Arms ? I certainly do, had some wild old times in there. Cracking juke box too - getting all nostalgic now...


----------



## waterloowelshy (Nov 28, 2005)

Not sure who Ken Evans was - used to be a regualr there though - my mate owns it now and is just leaving it vacant as they own the other pubs nearby.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

> Not sure who Ken Evans was - used to be a regualr there though - my mate owns it now and is just leaving it vacant as they own the other pubs nearby.



Which is a tragedy given what a great pub it once was.  First went there in 76 aged 14, opened my eyes..  Excellent jukebox and totally diverse mix of people.  Sort of place anything and everything could, and did, happen.


Ken Evans knew how to run a pub: Legend in his own lifetime


----------



## waterloowelshy (Dec 2, 2005)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Which is a tragedy given what a great pub it once was.  First went there in 76 aged 14, opened my eyes..  Excellent jukebox and totally diverse mix of people.  Sort of place anything and everything could, and did, happen.
> 
> 
> Ken Evans knew how to run a pub: Legend in his own lifetime


aye - but it got rough as hell in its lasst few years of business - guaranteed to see at least a few fights every weekend. And i guess if you are in the business of running bars properly you cant be arsed to keep a place open that is guaranteed to cause you headaches and trouble.  I always found it strange that most of the guys that went there in its latter days were so intent on having a ruck! That'll be the Valley Commandos for you though hey!


----------



## Lutze (Dec 3, 2005)

Ken and Pat are trying to organise a re-union for the old regulars.
Contact Pat for further details and if there are any plans on the horizon could you post them to this thread as I haven't heard anything as regards the scheme for a while now and don't want to seem like I'm pestering.
http://www.knightsarmskenporthcawl.co.uk/


----------



## Lutze (Dec 3, 2005)

waterloowelshy said:
			
		

> aye - but it got rough as hell in its lasst few years of business - guaranteed to see at least a few fights every weekend. And i guess if you are in the business of running bars properly you cant be arsed to keep a place open that is guaranteed to cause you headaches and trouble.  I always found it strange that most of the guys that went there in its latter days were so intent on having a ruck! That'll be the Valley Commandos for you though hey!



Can't say I remember there was that much ruckus. The occasional greaser, usually non-local who would be used as a bell clapper between the two black posts at the entrance but apart from that and Fluke performing at rugby internationals there was very little in the way of fighting. Eventually, in the Knights dying days after Ken left and the guy from the rugby club took over we used the Pier Hotel which Ken eventually took over so the night usually involved the Pier the Marine and the Knights.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Omg you remember Fluke - I knew him very well.  Wonder who you are, Lutze?  We must know each other by sight at least.  I'll check out that link, ta..

As for trouble in its last few years.  Different landlord, different style.  It became pretty mainstream.  

I used to go to the Pier once Ken moved over there back @ 83/84 when I moved back to Porthcawl for a bit.  

There's nowhere I can think to go now when I go back - a few peeps seem to hang out in Newton but I'm so far off the scene, that if there is one I wouldn't have a clue where to find it.

Lutz:  Edited to say I just sent K & P an email - if they get back with any info, I'll let you know.


----------



## Lutze (Dec 4, 2005)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Omg you remember Fluke - I knew him very well.  Wonder who you are, Lutze?  We must know each other by sight at least.  I'll check out that link, ta..
> 
> As for trouble in its last few years.  Different landlord, different style.  It became pretty mainstream.
> 
> ...



I was usually to be found in the company of Ted Aston, John Aston, Boyd, Serge, Hookey, Fluke on occasion. Because the Juke box in the Pier (prior to Ken taking over) was so crap I used to take my stereo system down and we'd use that instead. Trevor had the Pier then, Jeff Juliff took over, then Ken & Pat.
No doubt we did know each other by sight we may even have been part of the same group. Leslie Baines is another name that comes to mind.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Dec 4, 2005)

The Gene Loves Jezebel Astons...  Yeh, they were a couple of years older than me.  I was in the same year at school with John's girlfriend, Kim, and their drummer, Ian.


----------



## Horst Rowe (Apr 4, 2006)

*Horst Rowe*




			
				hipipol said:
			
		

> Suzee Blue Cheese posting as Hipipol:
> 
> Anyone old enough to remember the Knights Arms back when Ken Evans had it?


Yes I remember Ken & Pat Evans & before with Hadyn Lott when it was the coolest of pubs


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

hey, i'm sure they'll be about soon...

but welcome to the Welsh forum anyway, u still around these parts?


----------



## peter/annhobbit (Apr 6, 2006)

Horst Rowe said:
			
		

> Yes I remember Ken & Pat Evans & before with Hadyn Lott when it was the coolest of pubs


 hi we remember the knights when ken and co had it we met there and have been married for thirty three years know so fond memories
as to fluke i used to share a flat with him in canton


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey! Another new poster, and the Wales forum regulars are honoured you chose to make your debut "on our turf".

This is important, because the one thing we want in the Wales forum is to have more posts than in the Bristol forum.

So welcome, p/a, and keep up the good work!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

yay!
just wish they weren't so shy


----------



## peter/annhobbit (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Hey! Another new poster, and the Wales forum regulars are honoured you chose to make your debut "on our turf".
> 
> This is important, because the one thing we want in the Wales forum is to have more posts than in the Bristol forum.
> 
> So welcome, p/a, and keep up the good work!



HI I WAS TALKING TO ELLA ROSE THE OTHER DAY AND IT SEEMS KEN HAS WRITTEN A BOOK ABOUT THE KNIGHTS ARMS WHICH IS DUE OUT NEXT MONTH PICTURES AND ALL SHOULD MAKE AN INTERESTING AND NOSTALGIC READ ANYBODY HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT THE BOOK


----------



## Lutze (Apr 7, 2006)

peter/annhobbit said:
			
		

> hi we remember the knights when ken and co had it we met there and have been married for thirty three years know so fond memories
> as to fluke i used to share a flat with him in canton



Graham Paine is the only person I can remember Fluke sharing with.
At least I think it was Graham Paine.


----------



## Lutze (Apr 7, 2006)

peter/annhobbit said:
			
		

> HI I WAS TALKING TO ELLA ROSE THE OTHER DAY AND IT SEEMS KEN HAS WRITTEN A BOOK ABOUT THE KNIGHTS ARMS WHICH IS DUE OUT NEXT MONTH PICTURES AND ALL SHOULD MAKE AN INTERESTING AND NOSTALGIC READ ANYBODY HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT THE BOOK




Did Ken mention anything about the reunion that Pat is organizing.
Haven't seen Ella for years, is he still in Cefn?


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Apr 15, 2006)

> Graham Paine is the only person I can remember Fluke sharing with.



I vaguely recall sharing the Birmingham years with him..    

Is Ken's book out..?  I'll look out for it.  I sent an email re: the reunion but heard nothing.


----------



## surfsup (Jul 20, 2006)

Ken has written a book, 'Knights to Remember' which is due out on 1st September 2006. He is also organising a book launch and reunion party for the same day at the Seabank Hotel in Porthcawl. Check out his new website - www.knightsarms.co.uk - for details.


----------



## Beverley Laws (Jul 25, 2006)

Just had a look at it brilliant photo shame none of the links work. It certainly looks like team Led Zep. This is the place my sister Belinda met her first husband Ian Hudson and I drank my first bottle of Newcastle Brown Ale.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Jul 25, 2006)

The links seem to work now, check them again.  

I seem to recall taking the photo of Keith and Fluke.  Bizarre to see it after all these years.

So who's going to the reunion?  I'll definitely be making it a point to go back that weekend.


----------



## Beverley Laws (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, tried again it's fine now. I'll be going down.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Aug 1, 2006)

Booked the Friday off work - definitely coming up for it..!   

Lutze: You going?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 1, 2006)

Great photos on there.
I reckon I'm in love.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Great photos on there.
> I reckon I'm in love.


with the 70's?


----------



## Lutze (Aug 1, 2006)

suzee blue cheese said:
			
		

> Booked the Friday off work - definitely coming up for it..!
> 
> Lutze: You going?




"Like a bad penny".
"He always turn up."

One of Flukes quotes with regards myself.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL @ Lutze..

Christian: Anyone know if we need to buy tickets in advance..?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Aug 16, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> llantwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you not seen him recently?


----------



## llantwit (Aug 16, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Have you not seen him recently?


Very droll.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Aug 31, 2006)

Woo hoo - Knight's Arms reunion tomorrow.  Looking forward to it big time


----------



## Lutze (Aug 31, 2006)

I wonder if one of the twins will be there. Dick will be but I don't know about Ted. What about Boyd, Steve Strange, Steve Botcher? Dai's brother. Dai herself indeed.


----------



## Lutze (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosian/231724605/

01/09/06


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the photos Lutze    Though I can only name JA and Graham.  Who's that in the white shirt with Graham. looks soooo familiar but I can't quite place him.  

Saw Cariad having a reunion with his old girlfriend.  They both looked so pleased to see each other.  Shared big hugs with Graham & Ella.  Was amazed to see JA there tbh, saw Dick but spent longest catching up with Kevin A.  Lovely guy.

Ran into Liz Harvey but she had to leave quite soon on as she wasn't feeling too good, but ran into the other two Harvey girls, Louise and Helen, over the course of the evening, not Cath though.  Didn't see Sprout though.  Lots of people asked me about Fluke but he wasn't there either as far as I could tell, which was a shame.  I must have hugged and kissed about 50 people...

Oh my god, so many faces.  People I'd completely forgotten about but was lovely to run into again.  I never expected to find so many people there.  What a turn out!  Ken and Pat were both astounded so many people were there.  All through the evening I kept running into new old faces.  But I know I didn't get round to saying hellos to everyone.  Shame, we didn't meet up in the end, but not surprising given the amount of people. Amazing, and emotional.  Wonderful night.  

Finished off down at the Pier with Steve, Kim and Tud stopping off on my way home to watch the waves under the moonlight.  Brilliant night.  So glad I made it.


----------



## Jackiedaminx (Sep 5, 2006)

I am gutted that I missed the reunion party, however still have loads of great memories of the Knights and all of my old mates there anyone remember these regulars Dai Animal, Bernie, Bombers and Hutch Ali the lesbian, Sharkey and Jane ,Katie,Karen ,Denise(tiny) sharon, Kim,Julie David and of course the bikers
Bruno, Lurch, PJ, Beaker, Yeti,Bubble,Dai Vale,Big Rees,Mike Day,Phil Morgan,Kendrick,Ade Owen, Mark Evans,Chris and Fiona,Ginger Tim ,Mandy, Bev,  Bridgeman,Wobble, Frog,Geriant,Coral,Sue, Debbie, Big Ali,Dai Miller,Woody,Minnie,Shez,Phil and Wendy,Wag and Judith,Mindey,Steve Goodwin,Shades ,Mushroom,Wayne Morgan,Carol,Tiny,Mike Rees,Belinda ,Sam, Fergul,Jane,Rob John,Ceri,Yates,Rags,Mongrif,The Twins( never could remember their names, didnt matter anyways cos they both looked the same , lmao), Viv,Sue Chapman, Pete Downey, Dowsey, Brimble , Howie ,Steve Williams, and that stubborn bast*rd Phil 'Kwacker' George ( why didnt you ever notice I was nuts about you !!!!!) .
Life in Bristol is shite! Gimme back the Knights any day.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 13, 2006)

Blimey Jackiedaminx, you've got a good memory.  Are you sure you were there  

Of all the names you've listed, only a few stand out:  Bernie, Sharkey and Jane.  Then again, my memory is dire.  Shame you couldn't make it.  It was a really good night, great vibe.  

If it turns into an annual event, see you at the next one..


----------



## jjuice (Nov 25, 2006)

*Porthcawl knights arms forum*

For anyone who's interested the knights arms website now has a new discussion forum. Some talk on there about another reunion next year, which is a shame I was hoping for a christmas do. So many people to catch up with.


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Dec 3, 2006)

> Some talk on there about another reunion next year, which is a shame I was hoping for a christmas do.



Why not use the new site to propose a meet up.  I'm sure there'd be a few people up for it.  

I'm not back this Christmas unfortunately due to sick cat needing meds 3 x daily.


----------



## jjuice (Sep 1, 2007)

*2007 Knights Arms Reunion next Friday*

For those interested, another chance to catch up with folk from those hazy days past - Friday 7th September Grand Pavillion Porthcawl.  

Its not often we get to dance to Freebird, count me in!


----------



## DaiPunk (Sep 2, 2007)

Damn, not this year, Err and myself have to be elsewhere


----------



## suzee blue cheese (Sep 10, 2007)

jjuice - did you go?  Did you have a good time?

I was there - less faces I recognised than last year BUT Fluke turned up this year we had a long chat.  Complete the circle so to speak.


----------



## Phil. B (Oct 13, 2007)

I've going to the knights arms since 1970 up until Ken went to the pier
had a good night at the reunion last year, missed the recent reunion due to the fact that i was working! do you remember the boys from the Rhondda
Valley such as Johnny Perno, Archy and Trevor Bone. Be nice to hear from anyone that went to the knights in the good old era of 1970.


----------



## Jon.H (Aug 1, 2017)

I


Jackiedaminx said:


> I am gutted that I missed the reunion party, however still have loads of great memories of the Knights and all of my old mates there anyone remember these regulars Dai Animal, Bernie, Bombers and Hutch Ali the lesbian, Sharkey and Jane ,Katie,Karen ,Denise(tiny) sharon, Kim,Julie David and of course the bikers
> Bruno, Lurch, PJ, Beaker, Yeti,Bubble,Dai Vale,Big Rees,Mike Day,Phil Morgan,Kendrick,Ade Owen, Mark Evans,Chris and Fiona,Ginger Tim ,Mandy, Bev,  Bridgeman,Wobble, Frog,Geriant,Coral,Sue, Debbie, Big Ali,Dai Miller,Woody,Minnie,Shez,Phil and Wendy,Wag and Judith,Mindey,Steve Goodwin,Shades ,Mushroom,Wayne Morgan,Carol,Tiny,Mike Rees,Belinda ,Sam, Fergul,Jane,Rob John,Ceri,Yates,Rags,Mongrif,The Twins( never could remember their names, didnt matter anyways cos they both looked the same , lmao), Viv,Sue Chapman, Pete Downey, Dowsey, Brimble , Howie ,Steve Williams, and that stubborn bast*rd Phil 'Kwacker' George ( why didnt you ever notice I was nuts about you !!!!!) .
> Life in Bristol is shite! Gimme back the Knights any day.


		 I  see  loadsa  names ther  i remember  ,, did you know  ov  the  Tramps  mc


----------



## Jon.H (Aug 1, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Suzee Blue Cheese posting as Hipipol:
> 
> Anyone old enough to remember the Knights Arms back when Ken Evans had it?


	 Aye  79  onwards  lol  ..no  place  like it .....i rode   at   kens  funeral  ,, i never  forget  tha day  ......hair  razor


----------

